# Frequenzumrichter-Forum Alles rund um Frequenzumrichter und deren Zubehör



## THE-EYE (8 April 2015)

Hallo Liebe User,

ab sofort gibt es auch ein Frequenzumrichter-Forum wo Ihr eure Fragen rund um Frequenzumrichter und deren Zubehör stellen könnt.

http://frequenzumrichter-forum.de

Schaut doch mal vorbei
Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch.


----------



## ostermann (9 April 2015)

Ihr solltet euch als erstes mal ein Impressum zulegen, bevor der erste Anwalt mit einer Abmahnung auf der Matte steht.

Wobei sich mir der Sinn eines zusätzlichen Forums nicht erschließt. Das lässt sich doch alles wunderbar hier im Bereich Antriebstechnik besprechen. Schließt der Titel "FU" bei euch Servoregler eigentlich explizit aus?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## THE-EYE (9 April 2015)

Sehr geehrter Herr Ostermann,

ein Impressum ist auf dem Forum  Frequenzumrichter natürlich vorhanden. Sie finden das Impressum unten im  Footer. Wir sind der Meinung das, dass Thema Frequenzumrichter eine  breite Produktpalette von Fragen aufgibt. Zusätzlich werden  Frequenzumrichter immer mehr benutzt. Deswegen sind wir der Meinung das  ein Kategorisiertes Forum: "Frequenzumrichter-Forum" hierfür genau das  richtige ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
THE-EYE


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 April 2015)

ostermann schrieb:


> ...
> Wobei sich mir der Sinn eines zusätzlichen Forums nicht erschließt.
> ...



Der Betreiber des Forum befasst sich mit Antriebstechnik und 
zeigt seine Kompetenz auch mit diesem Spezial-Forum – das 
ist für mich schlüssig. 

Eine echten Wettbewerb zu SPS-Forum sehe ich eher nicht.


----------



## THE-EYE (13 April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

das http://frequenzumrichter-forum.de soll in keiner weise eine Konkurrenz zum SPS-Forum stehen. Wir sind nur der Meinung, dass das Thema Frequenzumrichter so umfangreich ist, dass es dafür Sinn macht ein Fachforum zu eröffnen.

Viele Grüße
THE-EYE


----------



## THE-EYE (14 April 2015)

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle die sich das http://frequenzumrichter-forum.de angeschaut haben. Wir werden alle eure fragen beantworten und sind schon sehr gespannt.


----------

